# Waste Tank & a few parts for american Rv all brand new



## jaybirds (Apr 10, 2007)

We have a brand new waste tank and also a few other parts for American rv which we would like to sell,does anyone know of a good site to advertise them on please


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You can start be posting your small ads here on www.motorhomefacts.com

Go to the bottom of the LH column on the Front Page

See:
Motorhome Sales 
Your Adverts 
Post An Advert


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

*rv bits for sale*

What other stuff are you selling

steve


----------



## jaybirds (Apr 10, 2007)

*Parts*

Rotating Grey water waste bayonet fitting black brand new.
Control waste valve's brand new 1 x 2" 1 x 3"
RV hose adaptor clear 45 deree non breakable polycarbonate
RV hose adaptor black
waste end caps x 2
water pressure regulator protects rv plumbing system against unusually high pressure regulates to a safe 40 to 50 pounds per square inch
unbeakable die cast Aluminium valve handle x 2
Sewer hose blue 10 ft
Tote a long tank 22 gallon portable grey black water holding tank large 10 inch rear wheels grey water connection hoses caps & adaptors also includes 5ft sewer hose quick release pin & tow handle to use with any hitch ball


----------

